# They shaved my golden retriever!! Please helppppp!



## kathrinamars3 (Jun 21, 2015)

We went out of town for a week and we brought our golden pup to his daycare to have him boarded. He usually goes to a different place for boarding but that place was all booked. So we decided to just use his day care place for boarding since he already knows everyone there. We asked if they can groom him as well and since I did not do my h.w looking up golden cuts before bringing him, we were told by the groomer that a popular golden cut for summer is shaved. So we said as long as it looks great on him, she can do it. I wasn't convinced so after leaving the place, I asked my husband to look up what a shaved golden retriever looks like. I almost died when I saw how horrible they look. So we called the daycare and asked them not to shaved him and made sure that he will not be shaved. We got him today and my heart sank when I saw him. THEY SHAVED MY GOLDEN RETRIEVER and he looks nothing like a golden. I cried out of anger because they did not listen to what I wanted. They will not charge me for the groom but still charged me for boarding. I don't care, my golden is ruined. Now I didn't come here to be scrutinized, please don't tell me it's my fault etc because I don't need to be told what should've been done. I came here for advice, what should I do to help his coat grow back faster? I am willing to do anything at this point. I am beyond annoyed. :crying:


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Nobody's going to judge you. Unfortunately this is something bad groomers do all the time. They should know to never shave a double coated dog, whether it's popular or not. And not just because it looks silly, but because it can cause issues for the dog. The coat will grow back but it will take time, unfortunately there's not much you can do to make it grow faster. You do have to be extra careful to make sure he doesn't overheat this summer. The coat actually helps Goldens regulate their body temperature so he may be at risk for heat exhaustion. Also make sure you keep up on brushing still. He's going to shed just as much as normal but they hair may get trapped and clump together. I've seen a dog end up with bald spots because the owners shaved their double coated dog and didn't bother to brush her still.


----------



## kathrinamars3 (Jun 21, 2015)

Thank you so much for the advice. Yes, I will keep an eye on him to make sure he doesn't over heat. I will also continue brushing his hair. I will never bring him back to that place ever again. Are there coat vitamins that I can purchase to help with his coat?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

If you're worried about it growing back coarser you could try adding coconut oil to his food. Just make sure you add it in gradually to avoid upsetting his stomach. I also like to give my dogs raw eggs on occasion. But it should grow back fine all on its own.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry this happened to your boy. 
It will grow back but it's going to take time...... I don't really know of anything that will help it grow back faster though. As long as he's on a good quality food, that will help. 

Watch his exposure to the sun too, limit his time out in it, he's going to be susceptible to getting sunburned along with getting too hot.

I see you are in Charlotte, I'm over on the Coast, know it's hot up your way too.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

kathrinamars3 said:


> we were told by the groomer that a popular golden cut for summer is shaved.


The wording "shaved" has always bugged me. Being a man I shave my face, it isn't a hairstyle. Summer or puppy cut fine for Goldens but never ever shaved unless medically necessary.

Yes I take the term shaved literally. That wording needs to be banned in grooming speak.

His hair will grow back in time, no fast forward.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Unfortuntly most groomers are dumb when it comes to grooming Goldens. The good news is they didn't ruin him and it will come back.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

As previously stated, a golden's coat helps them tolerate warmer temperatures and also protects their sensitive skin from the sun's harmful ultraviolet rays. I would be angry as well. Groomers should know better, unfortunately, they don't. 

In any event, there is really no alternative to simply waiting for it to grow back which it will. It's just going to take a few months.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

So sorry for you and your pup to have to go through that. My X shaved my husky/Shepard one time. I can't tell you how angry I was. Poor girl looked like she had the mange. It did grow back fairly quick though so after the initial shock it won't be so bad. Looks like you got some good advice here. Good luck -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

So sorry this has happened. You've gotten some good advice here and I have nothing to add except to wonder what on earth made a groomer think shaving a golden was a good idea?!? Dumb...really dumb!


----------

